# Wie sieht so ein Tag als Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung aus?



## partitionist (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, wer von euch ist ein Fachinformatiker - Anwendungsentwicklung und wie sieht ein gewöhnlicher Arbeitstag bei euch aus?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (4. Oktober 2007)

Hi
hab meine Ausbildung zum August erst angefangen, also kann ich wohl nicht ganz soviel dazu sagen.
Meine erste Zeit hier war recht mühsam, da ich viel in Büchern lesen musste(konnte Java noch nicht)
Mittlerweile ist es bei mir oft so: Hab ein Projekt, jeden Tag löse ich ein bestimmtes Problem davon oder füge eine neue Methode hinzu. Gegen Mittag bekomme ich damit Probleme, benutze dieses Forum und das Internet/Bücher als Hilfe. Geh dann nach Hause ohne es geschafft zu haben. Am nächsten Morgen dann, nach einer halben Stunde^^, ist das Problem gelöst und ich setz mich ans nächste.
Dazu ist noch zu sagen, dass, wenn es heißt du programmierst in Java, du auch noch andere Sachen brauchst. Ich habe ebenso viel mit XML, SQL und regulären Ausdrücken zu tun.
Hoffe das konnte dir ein wenig helfen

LG Tobi


----------



## partitionist (4. Oktober 2007)

Danke, will auch demnächst als Fachinformatiker bewerben, benutze das Forum auch als Hilfe


----------



## Tobias Köhler (4. Oktober 2007)

Generell kann ich sagen: Auch wenn man manchmal Flauten hat und nix mehr zu tun hast, es lohnt sich, da du sehr viel lernst Viel Erfolg wünsch ich dir;-)


----------



## hackgod (6. Oktober 2007)

Und wie sieht das aus mit den Programmiersprachen?
Welche liegen da so im Moment im Trend?

So Sachen wie C# und Java bestimmt... aber was ist mit den "alten Hasen", sprich C++ und Konsorten?

Und wo arbeitest du Tobias?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich arbeite in einer Firma, die auf die Auswertung von Autoimmun-Erkrankungen spezialisiert ist, aber auch eigene Platten(also diese Dinger fürs unter Mikroskop legen^^) mit bestimmten Gewebeproben(Niere, Leber etc) herstellt und verkauft. Also beschränkt sich die Programmierung auf solche Programme: Shopping-Systeme und Auswertungen.

Ich weiß nicht, wie es in anderen Firmen aussieht, aber bei mir in der Firma ist Hauptsprache Java und C++, wer aber andere kann, der darf die Aufgaben auch damit lösen. Perl-Scripts sind nicht selten, und auch VB wird benutzt. Da eine große Software bei uns vor vielen Jahren in Delphi programmiert wurde, ist in diesem Gebiet immernoch Delphi die Hauptsprache, gibt aber schon Baustellen, die auf Java umstellen. Für die Internetpräsenz etc wird das übliche benutzt(PHP, HTML(^^)). Kann ja aber gut bei Firma zu Firma unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Acriss (7. Oktober 2007)

sry für Oftopic, aber is C++ nicht neu?



> So Sachen wie C# und Java bestimmt... aber was ist mit den "alten Hasen", sprich C++ und Konsorten?


----------



## hackgod (7. Oktober 2007)

Also neu würde ich C++ nicht mehr nennen, jedenfalls nich so neu wie D 

Entwickelt wurde C++ schon in den 80er Jahren, wird aber stetig weiterentwickelt. 
Mit dieser Weiterentwicklung wird es natürlich "neu", aber die Sprache an sich gibt es 
schon was länger 

LG

hackgod


----------



## 00d4vid (6. November 2007)

Bei uns wird auch hauptsächlich mit Java programmiert, ich denke mal, dass an Java derzeit kein Weg vorbei führt.


----------



## MiMi (6. November 2007)

Naja so gross ist der Unterschied zwischen Java und C++ ja auch nicht. 
Ich arbeite momentan als Praktikant in einer Firma die Programme fuers Handy macht, also haben wir hier mit Java, PHP und auch mit Datenbanken zu tun. Momentan brauch ich jedcoh nur Java.
Und das Problem was Tobias schon beschrieb kenn ich.Man sitzt vor ner Aufgabe komtm net weiter, schlaeft ne Nacht drueber man schaut sich die Aufgabe nochmal an, und sieht wie es zu loesen ist 
Es macht spass mit Java zu programmiern, jedcoh ist es auch Anstrengend, weil man viele neue Sachen lernt und man sehr auf Struktur achten muss, da die Programme ja auch spaeter noch gut auszubreiten sein muessen.
Wie das Gehalt ist weiss ich net, konnte noch keinen Blick auf einen der anderen Lohnzettel erhaschen , aber schlecht duerfte es net sein, der eine hat sich letzten noch nen iMac geholt und der andere noch ne soundanlage fuer zuhause etc.


----------



## Wyatt (6. November 2007)

Heyho...

ebenfalls Azubi Fi-Ae in Hamburg...
Zu den Programmiersprachen in der Firma, in der ich arbeite, zählen 
- REXX
- Cobol
- VBA
- Java

Es ist aber nicht selten, dass andere Programmiersprachen miteinfließen... hab das bei einem Kollegen gesehen, der zusätzlich zu Java noch JSP, HTML, PHP, SQL und TomCat nutzen musste ...

Tobi hat schon recht mit dem was er sagt, wenn dir während des Bewerbungsgesprächs oder durch Fragen per eMail gesagt wird, dass Java programmiert wird, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass immer noch "Ergänzungen" genutzt werden u.a. eben SQL 

Viel Glück & Spaß 
Gruß
Felix


----------



## zerix (6. November 2007)

Ich bin auch Fachinformatiker FR AE.
Es bringt nicht sehr viel, wenn dir Leute beschreiben wie ihr Arbeitstag aussieht und du dich aufgrund dessen bewirbst. 
Wenn du gerne am PC arbeitest und du auch gerne programmiert oder programmieren lernen möchtest, solltest du dich bewerben, aber mit dem Hintergedanken, dass du das sehr wahrscheinlich für die nächsten Jahre machen wirst. 
Die schulische Ausbildung im Bereich programmieren ist auch etwas trocken, also wirst du auch Eigeninitiative zeigen müssen. Du wirst auch sehr viel Zeit im Internet oder mit Lesen von Büchern verbringen müssen.
Aber meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich das auch, da es nachher auch sehr viel Spaß macht.

Es kann auch sein, dass du nur eine Programmiersprache lernst. Das ist aber nicht unbedingt schlecht. Es bringt nämlich mehr, wenn man eine Sprache "richtig" kann, als viele Sprachen nur so halb. 
Womit du dich aber auch auseinander setzen wirst, ist SQL und XML. Zu XML kommen dann auch noch eine Menge Ergänzungen.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## thoser (6. November 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Es kann auch sein, dass du nur eine Programmiersprache lernst. Das ist aber nicht unbedingt schlecht. Es bringt nämlich mehr, wenn man eine Sprache "richtig" kann, als viele Sprachen nur so halb.
> Womit du dich aber auch auseinander setzen wirst, ist SQL und XML. Zu XML kommen dann auch noch eine Menge Ergänzungen.
> 
> MFG
> ...



Bei Java würde ich das ganze etwas spezieller sehen, sprich willst du mehr in die Desktop-Programmierung (Java SE) oder Netzwerk-Bereich (JEE).
Java SE ist mehr der Kernbereich während J2EE alles abdeckt was irgendwie mit Netzwerken (incl. Internet) zu tun hat z.B. EJB.


----------



## real-insanity (28. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe im Oktober meine Ausbildung zum Anwendungsentwickler angefangen, ich kann zwar noch nicht viel dazu schrieben aber ich habe im moment viel mit VB.net / VB / VBA / MS SQL 2005 / HTML + PHP / C# / JavaScript zutun. Zudem kommen noch die Hotlinefälle alle auf mich, sprich bearbeiten, wenn ich kA habe dann delegieren ansonsten selber lösen.

Wir entwicklen bei uns ein CRM dass eigentlich wirklich alle Funktionen die ein MItarbeiter bzw. die Geschäftsführung brauch. D.h. alle Aktivitäten im Betrieb werden darin fetsgehalten, sei es nur Briefversand oder Hotlinfällr bishin zu Terminmanagement oder Faktura und Projektmanagement.

Da wir viel bei Kundne unterwegs sind also meine Chefs und Kollegen ist autodidaktischen  Lernen sehr von Vorteil wenn man FiAE machen will.

Aber mir machts spaß, ich lerne viel, habe viel Kontakt mit Kunden und der Beruf ist genau das was ich machen wollte


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2008)

Ich finde diesen Thread fast etwas überflüssig.
So ein Arbeitstag sieht bei allen anders aus.
Außerdem ändert der sich auch ständig. Eigentlich sollte ich hier JAva lernen. Jetzt auch noch mal so nebenbei HTML. Auch MySQL. Außerdem bin ich der Administrator für unser MediaWiki geworden und in der Schule lerne ich C#
Du siest, bei jedem ist es anders. Aber man lernt als Fachinformatiker eine Menge


----------

